# CSS SDX10 new build!



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Haven't officially started yet, but I am doing this build for a friend. Going to do it much the same as my Shiva 12" sonosub, just a little smaller. Of course we want to make do with the existing parts and supplies I already have, so I'll list what I have.

5' of 16" sonotube.
lots of 3', 4', and 6' PVC for the ports.
lots of fiberglass for the damping material.
all sorts of connectors, banana plugs, etc etc...
250W plate amp.
yet-to-be-ordered CSS SDX10.

Just need to know the optimal dimensions to make this thing sing. I've heard 68 liters with a 4" port 29" long. But to get 68 liters in 16" sonotube, its only going to be 19" tall. Any way around this? Can we go bigger with a lower tune? Or just bigger overall and keep the 21hz-24hz tune? Any suggestions? Mike P? LOL.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi favelle, I'll run some numbers tomorrow when I get a chance.


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> Hi favelle, I'll run some numbers tomorrow when I get a chance.


Thanks man. Pretty flexible on everything BUT the 16" sonotube.


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

looks like you could build two of them....


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Bent said:


> looks like you could build two of them....


Not enough amperage...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

80 liters tuned to 22 hz can work. Mounting options are mount the sub to one side on the bottom endcap and mount the port on the opposite side on the top cap to get enough clearance for the port intake. Or you can use elbows to turn the port. Assuming the amp has a Hi-Pass filter around 18 hz, the 4" port ends must be flared due to the air speed.


----------

